# MIUI extended settings/WORKING signal bars



## Rick S

UPDATE...

-new 1.12.9 Fascinate / Mesmerize link...
http://db.tt/uetrgoVa

-new as of 1.11.25...
-new option of appdrawer background color
-new "on the fly" statusbar style changing (no need to refresh statusbar)
-easier to pull down appdrawer
-new options of hiding headphone icon & signal bars
-charging animation in top battery bar fixed
-new option to autostart appdrawer

-new as of 1.11.18...
-new option of miui app drawer...pick setup, then enable, wait a couple seconds for drawer to load up, then swipe down from top of screen slightly lower than status bar to pull down drawer (almost right at bottom edge of status bar) ...takes a little getting used to swipe area as it is very small

-new as of 1.11.11...
-new option of statusbar layout...pick setup, then reboot or go to theme manager and either refresh or change status bar theme for mod to take effect
-music apps may fc first time they are used after flashing mod, but then are fine

1.9.16 links...
Clock Center...
http://db.tt/0NQ1oVVv
Clock Right...
http://db.tt/hgeIrQsq
Icons Switched...
http://db.tt/8GctRT1c

This is a mod created for MIUI and I just modified it for the fascinate. When flashed over the rom, an app is installed that lets you change a number of status bar options that include...clock placement, hide clock, hide am/pm, clock color, hide carrier text, have your own words instead of carrier text, carrier text color, have a carrier emblem, change battery bar color, swap carrier text to right, and swap icons to left, hide alarm icon, option to lock homescreen wallpaper, option to autoclose folders or not after opening, etc. Its a very cool mod that makes MIUI even more awesome.

Heres a link to the creator of the mods thread...
http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7738-MOD-Extended-Settings-Menu-Options

After installing there is a new app you will see called miui control, with the icon being a green android. Inside that app is where all the settings are. The google logo that appears in the top corner of the status bar is a carrier logo option that can be turned off. There are also new settings under settings/launcher.


----------



## sageDieu

Could you post some screenshots of the different clock options? I'm gonna try the right clock because that's what I'm used to but if I could see how it might look centered I would maybe try.


----------



## sageDieu

I flashed and it booted fine but all it did was change it to a google logo and make the top bar battery white.. where can I change the settings? I thought it was in date and time settings but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Rick S

After installing there is a new app you will see called miui control, with the icon being a green android. Inside that app is where all the settings are. The google logo in the corner is a carrier logo option that can be turned off. There are also new settings under settings/launcher. Ill post a couple pics shortly.


----------



## Rick S

Here are a few quick pics...im using the centered clock option.


----------



## Rick S

When flashed over the rom, an app is installed that lets you change a number of status bar options that include...clock placement, hide clock, hide am/pm, hide carrier text, have your own words instead of carrier text, have a carrier emblem, change battery bar color, clock color, swap carrier text to right, and swap icons to left, hide alarm icon, option to lock homescreen wallpaper, option to autoclose folders or not after opening, etc. Its a very cool mod that makes MIUI even more awesome.

Heres a link to the creator of the mods thread...

http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7738-MOD-Extended-Settings-Menu-Options


----------



## Rick S

Heres a few more pics from inside the app...


----------



## Rick S

One more pic from inside settings/launcher...


----------



## Rick S

Here it is...


----------



## sageDieu

Awesome, gpt it figured out. Thanks, it works great. Just curious, what theme are you using? I like the toggle switches.


----------



## Wyman881

Worked great for me! Thanks for this! What app do you use to take screen shots?


----------



## Rick S

"Wyman881 said:


> Worked great for me! Thanks for this! What app do you use to take screen shots?


hold the bottom menu button and press volume down...its built in


----------



## CouchSpud

I've flashed all three versions of this, but all I end up with is a missing notification bar. I'm running 1.9.2. I'm probably missing something really simple. Any suggestions?


----------



## canaanp

Rick S said:


> Here are a few quick pics...im using the centered clock option.


What is the name of the theme used here?

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Rick S

its a mix of about 10 or 11 themes...ill post up the .mtz for anyone if you want it


----------



## ACLakey

Sure, always up for another theme


----------



## Wyman881

Updated for 1.9.9: http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7738-MOD-Extended-Settings-Menu-Options

EDIT: Doesn't work.. sorry about that.


----------



## Rick S

ill post up new links by tomorrow night along with my theme .mtz


----------



## sageDieu

"Wyman881 said:


> Updated for 1.9.9: http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7738-MOD-Extended-Settings-Menu-Options
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't work.. sorry about that.


The current links work perfectly fine for me on 1.9.9.

Rick I look forward to that, I'd love to play with your theme file


----------



## Wyman881

"sageDieu said:


> The current links work perfectly fine for me on 1.9.9.
> 
> Rick I look forward to that, I'd love to play with your theme file


What one did you download? Cause I tried the center and right one and it said I was roaming and that rom manager kept force closing..


----------



## sageDieu

the center one with normal icons. It's what I'd had before the update. I updated 1.9.9, let it boot up, then flashed glitch, extended settings and one or two other tweak things in one recovery session and had no issues.


----------



## Wyman881

"sageDieu said:


> the center one with normal icons. It's what I'd had before the update. I updated 1.9.9, let it boot up, then flashed glitch, extended settings and one or two other tweak things in one recovery session and had no issues.


Which glitch kernel did you use?


----------



## sageDieu

The latest glitch v12, it's somewhere hidden in the thread since it's just a minor update with some screen scaling fixes.


----------



## Wyman881

"sageDieu said:


> The latest glitch v12, it's somewhere hidden in the thread since it's just a minor update with some screen scaling fixes.


Alright. I tried the status bar mod it always says I'm roaming and the app doesn't show up.


----------



## sageDieu

Mesmerize?


----------



## Wyman881

"sageDieu said:


> Mesmerize?


Yepp. I'm on 1.9.9.1


----------



## Rick S

here are the new (1.9.9) modified extended settings zip installs for the fascinate...

center clock... 
http://db.tt/BS5zJVn

right clock...
http://db.tt/F1adhdS

center clock / switched icons...
http://db.tt/G5Rc5QK

ill post my .mtz later tonight


----------



## Wyman881

That one made my whole status bar disappear..


----------



## Rick S

im running 1.9.9 on a verizon fascinate...im not sure if my modded extended settings mod "should" work on a mezmerize...if thats what you have...sorry i couldnt be more help.


----------



## sageDieu

mesmerize and fascinate are essentially the same except for the radio.

I am on a mesmerize, I can confirm that the links break the status bar, odd.


----------



## Wyman881

It worked for me I went back to 1.9.9 and flashed it, it worked then.


----------



## Rick S

"sageDieu said:


> Awesome, gpt it figured out. Thanks, it works great. Just curious, what theme are you using? I like the toggle switches.


here's a db link to my theme mix...i even renamed it & put previews

http://db.tt/tJZczcM


----------



## sageDieu

The 1.9.9 ES mod works fine for me on 1.9.16. Just so everybody knows


----------



## Rick S

what did you think about the theme?


----------



## Rick S

heres some links for 1.9.16 extended settings mods. adds abililty to change carrier text color.

there is an option there for overscroll glow tweaks, but using them does nothing for now...working on fixing this part for our fascinate.

center clock... http://db.tt/dHiVQ62

right clock... http://db.tt/NVayuLO

switched icons... http://db.tt/FFOBN1l


----------



## sageDieu

Rick S said:


> what did you think about the theme?


Pretty nice, I moved a couple of the things into my theme. Thanks.


----------



## Perky69

I flashed this and now i have no signal and cant *228. What do I do now? MIUI 1.9.1.6

Edit: Reflashed MIUI and got signal again.


----------



## sageDieu

Rick, any updates? haven't heard from you in a while, regarding the overscroll things and such. Just curious if you've made any progress


----------



## sageDieu

I flashed the latest version with overscroll tweaks and things; it killed my status bar and screwed up all my buttons but overscroll worked!


----------



## phatboy5015

I've got the Center mod on 9.16.1 on my Showcase.. And a lot of times after I unlock the screen, the date format from the lockscreen, plus the clock. If I just touch the status bar, it displays correctly though.. Any ideas?


----------



## LakerFam0824

Soooo... I read through all the pages and this is something I have missed on this ROM from CM7 and OMFGB. I just switched over to try MIUI on my Fascinate on Monday. My question is does it work properly for the Fassy? Thanx for any input, and great job I like what I see!


----------



## sageDieu

"LakerFam0824 said:


> Soooo... I read through all the pages and this is something I have missed on this ROM from CM7 and OMFGB. I just switched over to try MIUI on my Fascinate on Monday. My question is does it work properly for the Fassy? Thanx for any input, and great job I like what I see!


It does on 1.9.16, haven't heard from the OP at all for any updates to newer versions of miui or extended settings so idk if there will be any progress at all.


----------



## Xain713

http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7738-MOD-Extended-Settings-Menu-Options/page140

Was ported to 1.9.30 some settings don't work though


----------



## Xain713

Breaks 3g btw lol


----------



## Rick S

guys, I'll update to the newest version by tomorrow for you...skipped v1.9.23 because there wasn't a working miui build for us anyway.


----------



## Xain713

"Rick S said:


> guys, I'll update to the newest version by tomorrow for you...skipped v1.9.23 because there wasn't a working miui build for us anyway.


thanks


----------



## sageDieu

"Rick S said:


> guys, I'll update to the newest version by tomorrow for you...skipped v1.9.23 because there wasn't a working miui build for us anyway.


thanks!


----------



## akellar

any chance you can repost your theme .Mtz?


----------



## Wyman881

What makes it kill 3G?


----------



## akellar

Wyman881 said:


> What makes it kill 3G?


I'd guess it has something to do with it being generic and not built for our framework.


----------



## Wyman881

Ohh. Yeah that would explain it.


----------



## sageDieu

It hasn't been updated for .30 yet afaik, there are a lot of changes to status bar things in the new update.


----------



## Wyman881

"sageDieu said:


> It hasn't been updated for .30 yet afaik, there are a lot of changes to status bar things in the new update.


What are the changes? I flashed it and didn't see anything different..


----------



## sageDieu

Wyman881 said:


> What are the changes? I flashed it and didn't see anything different..


Just little things that would affect this mod with page toggles and stuff it's nothing seemingly major or noticeable, but it is enough that 1.9.23 versions of extended settings doesn't boot. Plus apparently andythomson (the dev of ES) is on vacation this week so we probably won't be getting anything. There are ports floating around but none of them work right with the statusbar mods.


----------



## Wyman881

"sageDieu said:


> Just little things that would affect this mod with page toggles and stuff it's nothing seemingly major or noticeable, but it is enough that 1.9.23 versions of extended settings doesn't boot. Plus apparently andythomson (the dev of ES) is on vacation this week so we probably won't be getting anything. There are ports floating around but none of them work right with the statusbar mods.


Alright well thanks.


----------



## akellar

any news on getting this updated to 9.30?


----------



## JJcas15

akellar said:


> any news on getting this updated to 9.30?


1.9.30 is out. Check Rom Manager or you can find it on MIUI US. 1.10.7 should be ported soon...


----------



## akellar

"JJcas15 said:


> 1.9.30 is out. Check Rom Manager or you can find it on MIUI US. 1.10.7 should be ported soon...


This thread is regarding extended settings not the ROM.


----------



## JJcas15

akellar said:


> This thread is regarding extended settings not the ROM.


Oops, my bad... forgot what thread I was on.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevinLeFevere

1.10.7 would be awesome... I literally HAVE to have extended settings now to run MIUI. To spoiled =p. Thanks Rick


----------



## Rick S

"DevinLeFevere said:


> 1.10.7 would be awesome... I literally HAVE to have extended settings now to run MIUI. To spoiled =p. Thanks Rick


I'm right in the middle of updating these mods to 1.10.7...ill have links up in a couple hours, or sooner if work slows a little. I havent updated in a while due to no release, then not quite as stable of a release. as far as 1.10.7 goes for the fascinate, it has been ported, but sms/mms has some image issues because the apk was taken from 1.9.16 I believe. not a big deal, but I'm pretty picky and like everything to be working. anyway, links will be up in a while guys.


----------



## sageDieu

"Rick S said:


> I'm right in the middle of updating these mods to 1.10.7...ill have links up in a couple hours, or sooner if work slows a little. I havent updated in a while due to no release, then not quite as stable of a release. as far as 1.10.7 goes for the fascinate, it has been ported, but sms/mms has some image issues because the apk was taken from 1.9.16 I believe. not a big deal, but I'm pretty picky and like everything to be working. anyway, links will be up in a while guys.


1.10.7 got updated last night and that was fixed, yay! just curious, could you share exactly what needs to be done to fix it? I was curious because it would be good to have somebody else to take care of it if you're busy or whatever. personally I am the guy that uses every single update even if it has big problems so I would like to be able to fix ES if you aren't going to for a certain problematic build.

pm me if you would be willing to share


----------



## Rick S

Here are the links to the newest 1.10.7 extended settings mods...

clock center...
http://db.tt/hVsODl3R

clock right...
http://db.tt/cgom7SN9

icons switched...
http://db.tt/XUCbEaGC

These links also fix widgets not working due to the modified launcher.apk.

Here is a link to a mod that eliminates the bottom dock and lets you place widgets or icons down where the dock used to be. I like it because it obviously eliminates the scrolling dock, but it also allows the icon grid on each screen to be 5x4. It also makes the screen appear bigger. It is important that you remove any icons in your dock before flashing this mod or the launcher will forceclose and it will now work.

5x4 icon grid / dock removed...
http://db.tt/KOFfhbCF

If you are going to flash both mods, flash the extended settings mod first, then the removed dock mod because the extended settings mod includes a launcher.apk that will overwrite the launcher.apk in the removed dock mod. Hope you guys enjoy, and as always, thanks to the original creator of these mods...I only modify them for the fascinate.


----------



## Rick S

here are 2 pics using icons switched & no dock mod...


----------



## Xain713

Ty  my miui looked odd without this mod xD now it's back to normal.


----------



## tfernandes

i installed this app on MIUI 1.10.7

my signal bars still not working =/

it looks like i have the maximum signal even when i'm in a local with a poor signal...

solutions? pls!


----------



## Rick S

Just updated op with all the newest links and also links for 1.9.16


----------



## Wyman881

Isn't this supposed to have an app associated with it? I flashed and I don't have the app..


----------



## sageDieu

App isn't showing on my homescreen either. Search for "miui control" and it should show up.


----------



## phatboy5015

"sageDieu said:


> App isn't showing on my homescreen either. Search for "miui control" and it should show up.


If you've flashed it before (even earlier versions), then it will be where you had it before.. For example, I had this mod, then updated MIUI, which deleted the mod. After I flashed the updated mod, it showed up in the folder I put it in the first time I flashed it.


----------



## sageDieu

"phatboy5015 said:


> If you've flashed it before (even earlier versions), then it will be where you had it before.. For example, I had this mod, then updated MIUI, which deleted the mod. After I flashed the updated mod, it showed up in the folder I put it in the first time I flashed it.


ive been using it since 1.8, and since it first had the app, and I never put it in a folder. it just isnt there.


----------



## Rick S

updated op


----------



## Rick S

Here is a link to a mms.apk with everything working, including all images, etc to be used with MIUI 1.10.14...

http://db.tt/H7rZp1iD

Special thanks to Andmer for answering a couple of my questions that helped me build this... enjoy.


----------



## Rick S

Good news guys...figured out how to make overscroll glow options work...new links will be up a little later. Its a pretty cool addition to the mod.


----------



## Rick S

updated op


----------



## Wyman881

How to you install the mms.apk?


----------



## Rick S

Wyman881 said:


> How to you install the mms.apk?


I just used root explorer, unzipped the extended settings mod zip, placed the mms.apk in system/app, then rezipped and flashed in recovery

Updated OP with newer 1.9.16 links...


----------



## Wyman881

Anything for 1.10.21?


----------



## Rick S

Wyman881 said:


> Anything for 1.10.21?


Links will be posted later today...adds in statusbar color settings...any color or transparent.


----------



## Rick S

Updated OP with 1.10.21 links


----------



## Rick S

Updated OP with 1.10.21 links


----------



## Wyman881

Anything for 1.10.28?


----------



## Rick S

updated op


----------



## Rick S

updated op...1.10.28 link, everything fixed and working


----------



## Wyman881

The one for 1.10.28 is that icons switched or..?

Edit: just kidding, reread op


----------



## phatboy5015

Showcase here and I'm on the 10-28 mesmerize rom.

I tried the 10-28 versions of this mod that were up earlier and the overscroll one broke my SMS. But the one without overscroll didn't. But both of them have mixed up icons. Ex. My Gmail sync icon is a steering wheel, the locked on GPS signal says 4G. Also, the only battery indicator that works is the top-bar, the other ones result in no battery indicator at all.

Also, the new updated version broke SMS.

Any ideas?


----------



## sageDieu

Overscroll also broke my SMS, switching to no overscroll. I will look through the file and see what's up.


----------



## Rick S

framework.jar on mes is a little different...if you can link me the file I'll make a mes specific version for you guys...thanks.


----------



## sageDieu

Rick S said:


> framework.jar on mes is a little different...if you can link me the file I'll make a mes specific version for you guys...thanks.


PM'd


----------



## Rick S

sageDieu said:


> PM'd


pmed you with a test build


----------



## Rick S

updated op with Mezmerize build


----------



## phatboy5015

Rick S said:


> updated op with Mezmerize build


Works perfectly on my Showcase. Thanks!


----------



## jvc30

phatboy5015 said:


> Works perfectly on my Showcase. Thanks!


Are you running stock kernel or glitch? I was thinking about giving it a try but don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## phatboy5015

jvc30 said:


> Are you running stock kernel or glitch? I was thinking about giving it a try but don't want to mess anything up.


Glitch. The kernel that comes with the Rom is ok right after flashing, but seems to slow down after a few hours. The glitch kernel flies all the time, even with no OC. But I usually run it at 1.2 ghz just to make sure its always snappy.


----------



## sageDieu

Same as above, this works perfectly fine with Glitch.


----------



## tnine

Rick S said:


> UPDATE...
> -new 1.10.28 link
> -everything fixed and working
> -new option of statusbar layout...pick setup, then reboot or go to theme manager and either refresh or change status bar theme for mod to take effect
> -music apps may fc first time they are used after flashing mod, but then are fine
> 
> 1.10.28 Fascinate link...
> http://db.tt/0obnj3L0
> 1.10.28 Mezmerize link...
> http://db.tt/MvJt9xLt
> 
> 1.10.21 links...
> Clock Center...
> http://db.tt/4H0Otkfj
> Clock Right...
> http://db.tt/iuI2OCnD
> Icons Switched...
> http://db.tt/1lH7E4PM
> 
> 1.9.16 links...
> Clock Center...
> http://db.tt/0NQ1oVVv
> Clock Right...
> http://db.tt/hgeIrQsq
> Icons Switched...
> http://db.tt/8GctRT1c
> 
> 1.10.7 / 1.10.14 links...
> Clock Center...
> http://db.tt/OIjvLNqv
> Clock Right
> http://db.tt/po0P6exs
> Icons Switched...
> http://db.tt/6OnUlnNW
> 
> This is a mod created for MIUI and I just modified it for the fascinate. When flashed over the rom, an app is installed that lets you change a number of status bar options that include...clock placement, hide clock, hide am/pm, clock color, hide carrier text, have your own words instead of carrier text, carrier text color, have a carrier emblem, change battery bar color, swap carrier text to right, and swap icons to left, hide alarm icon, option to lock homescreen wallpaper, option to autoclose folders or not after opening, etc. Its a very cool mod that makes MIUI even more awesome.
> 
> Heres a link to the creator of the mods thread...
> http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7738-MOD-Extended-Settings-Menu-Options
> 
> After installing there is a new app you will see called miui control, with the icon being a green android. Inside that app is where all the settings are. The google logo that appears in the top corner of the status bar is a carrier logo option that can be turned off. There are also new settings under settings/launcher.
> 
> Here is an extra link to a mod that eliminates the bottom dock and lets you place widgets or icons down where the dock used to be. I like it because it obviously eliminates the scrolling dock, but it also allows the icon grid on each screen to be 5x4. It also makes the screen appear bigger. It is important that you remove any icons in your dock before flashing this mod or the launcher will forceclose and it will now work.
> 
> 5x4 icon grid / dock removed...
> http://db.tt/KOFfhbCF
> 
> If you are going to flash both mods, flash the extended settings mod first, then the removed dock mod because the extended settings mod includes a launcher.apk that will overwrite the launcher.apk in the removed dock mod. Hope you guys enjoy, and as always, thanks to the original creator of these mods...I only modify them for the fascinate.


----------



## tnine

Rick S said:


> UPDATE...
> -new 1.10.28 link
> -everything fixed and working
> -new option of statusbar layout...pick setup, then reboot or go to theme manager and either refresh or change status bar theme for mod to take effect
> -music apps may fc first time they are used after flashing mod, but then are fine
> 
> 1.10.28 Fascinate link...
> http://db.tt/0obnj3L0
> 1.10.28 Mezmerize link...
> http://db.tt/MvJt9xLt
> 
> 1.10.21 links...
> Clock Center...
> http://db.tt/4H0Otkfj
> Clock Right...
> http://db.tt/iuI2OCnD
> Icons Switched...
> http://db.tt/1lH7E4PM
> 
> 1.9.16 links...
> Clock Center...
> http://db.tt/0NQ1oVVv
> Clock Right...
> http://db.tt/hgeIrQsq
> Icons Switched...
> http://db.tt/8GctRT1c
> 
> 1.10.7 / 1.10.14 links...
> Clock Center...
> http://db.tt/OIjvLNqv
> Clock Right
> http://db.tt/po0P6exs
> Icons Switched...
> http://db.tt/6OnUlnNW
> 
> This is a mod created for MIUI and I just modified it for the fascinate. When flashed over the rom, an app is installed that lets you change a number of status bar options that include...clock placement, hide clock, hide am/pm, clock color, hide carrier text, have your own words instead of carrier text, carrier text color, have a carrier emblem, change battery bar color, swap carrier text to right, and swap icons to left, hide alarm icon, option to lock homescreen wallpaper, option to autoclose folders or not after opening, etc. Its a very cool mod that makes MIUI even more awesome.
> 
> Heres a link to the creator of the mods thread...
> http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7738-MOD-Extended-Settings-Menu-Options
> 
> After installing there is a new app you will see called miui control, with the icon being a green android. Inside that app is where all the settings are. The google logo that appears in the top corner of the status bar is a carrier logo option that can be turned off. There are also new settings under settings/launcher.
> 
> Here is an extra link to a mod that eliminates the bottom dock and lets you place widgets or icons down where the dock used to be. I like it because it obviously eliminates the scrolling dock, but it also allows the icon grid on each screen to be 5x4. It also makes the screen appear bigger. It is important that you remove any icons in your dock before flashing this mod or the launcher will forceclose and it will now work.
> 
> 5x4 icon grid / dock removed...
> http://db.tt/KOFfhbCF
> 
> If you are going to flash both mods, flash the extended settings mod first, then the removed dock mod because the extended settings mod includes a launcher.apk that will overwrite the launcher.apk in the removed dock mod. Hope you guys enjoy, and as always, thanks to the original creator of these mods...I only modify them for the fascinate.


----------



## sageDieu

Looking forward to a version for 11.4... don't even wanna upgrade until ES is working


----------



## Rick S

sageDieu said:


> Looking forward to a version for 11.4... don't even wanna upgrade until ES is working


Read my mind...doing it right now...can you link me the mes's framework.jar from 1.11.4 so I dont have to dl the entire rom? Thanks.


----------



## phatboy5015

Rick S said:


> Read my mind...doing it right now...can you link me the mes's framework.jar from 1.11.4 so I dont have to dl the entire rom? Thanks.


http://db.tt/JHlRB3fn


----------



## Rick S

updated op


----------



## LakerFam0824

Any love for 1.11.11? Love this option for MIUI thanks for your time!


----------



## Rick S

updated op...also started new thread in fascinate developement for my new rom with this built in.


----------



## Brosophocles

Any mes love for 11.11 on the way? Dying without my 12 hour mod here.


----------



## Rick S

Brosophocles said:


> Any mes love for 11.11 on the way? Dying without my 12 hour mod here.


I was going to make one but was told by a mes user that flashing the 1.11.4 mod over 1.11.11 rom worked fine.


----------



## Brosophocles

Ah, alright then. I'll give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## sageDieu

Rick S said:


> I was going to make one but was told by a mes user that flashing the 1.11.4 mod over 1.11.11 rom worked fine.


Yeah that was me, first thing I tried before sending the new file for him to make a new one was just flashing the old one. No issues so far, seems not much changed on tat front for this MIUI build.


----------



## Rick S

updated op with new link...new options also


----------



## phatboy5015

Rick S said:


> updated op with new link...new options also


Does the 1.11.18 Fascinate version work for the Mesmerize?


----------



## Rick S

phatboy5015 said:


> Does the 1.11.18 Fascinate version work for the Mesmerize?


I wouldnt think so because I modify the framework.jar file. If you want to send me a link to the mes framework.jar file ill get it up asap...thanks.


----------



## mcbrocker

Hey Rick S gotta question do you know of a change that might have been made that wont let me restore certain apps from TB? I've been using a Facebook and twitter app from the old evil fascinate there the black ones. I've used them on every build of miui but for some reason 11118 wont let them restore. Just curious if you might know. I'm using your es and its sweet. Thanks

EDIT:I started having a load of fc's so I wiped data again and all apps installed.


----------



## phatboy5015

Rick S said:


> I wouldnt think so because I modify the framework.jar file. If you want to send me a link to the mes framework.jar file ill get it up asap...thanks.


http://db.tt/qGgziiQe


----------



## Rick S

Thanks, updated op with mesmerize link


----------



## Sendan

I find the app drawer to be a bit intrusive. Even after disabling it a few times it randomly comes back, and it randomly pops up during games. Is there any way to remove it? Thanks for the mod port btw, works great.


----------



## Rick S

Updated op... there was a framework.jar file that broke mms... all is fine now.


----------



## Brosophocles

What would I pull out of these to just get the 12 hour clock? Don't really use the rest.


----------



## alaindesjardins

Any idea if the latest ES works on 1.11.25 for Mesmerize? Just like to know before I flash and cause a bunch of problems.


----------



## Rick S

alaindesjardins said:


> Any idea if the latest ES works on 1.11.25 for Mesmerize? Just like to know before I flash and cause a bunch of problems.


I'll have updated links up by Monday morning... I'm away now.


----------



## Rick S

updated op...new options


----------



## mcbrocker

Rick S said:


> updated op...new options


Thanks Rick S you the man


----------



## alaindesjardins

Will the 1.11.25 fascinate ES work for mesmerize? Just wondering... I am redoing things and would like to have extended settings as part of my setup.


----------



## Rick S

updated op


----------



## Rick S

updated op


----------



## Rick S

Updated op with 1.12.9 Fascinate / Mesmerize link.


----------



## JBauerIV

Link is expired? Does anyone else have a working link for 1.12.9?


----------

